# Accidental Experiment in Progress



## arcticsid (Aug 7, 2010)

Never shop for juice when you're juiced.

I bought 12 cans of Hawaiis Own Pinapple/Mango. Frozen concentrate.(4/$5)

When I read the grcery store flyer, I thought it said DOLE( I KNOW!!!!!!!) LOL

So I just dumped all the cans in there, added the amount of water to bring it up to 3.75 gallons, added the sugar to SG 1.200. (thats where I wanted it)

Only trouble is, I have only used this concentrat a couple times, a bit of a while ago., mostly for flavor, never by itself.

So I decided to see what else they added, thats when I noticed it saod, ("contains 10% juice!!!!!!")

It is a very good quality concentrate, their flavors are excellent, but what am I to expect with 4 gallons of wine made ith 10% juice?

There are no preservatives listed in the ingredients.

The little star on the front says (100% vitamin C), not juice. The dole brand has a similar star, it says (100% juice), thas the only reson, yeah, right, for my mistake, but its all mixed up now, gonna give it a chance.

Gonna use a K1V116 starter.

I this worth caring for, or should I just ferment it out, allow it to clear, and then just smoke it, or just drink it.

There are many frozen concentrates out there, MANY ARE 100% juice, alot of thm are NOT.

I know you want 100% juice, but for those of us who cant read like me, LOL, and those who dont understand the value of these frozen concentrates., can you explain why you dont use "juice cocktails".


What can I expect from this, gonna be better than fermented Kool Aid, but is this a waste of $20?

Thouights?


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2010)

Go for it! I have used concentrates that say "cocktail" and they are not 100% and they came out great. My thought is make wine, taste it and if you like it who in the hell cares if it is 100% juice or not!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2010)

Im guessing you meant 1,120 as Ive never even seen a hydro that reads 1.2 and at that sg it would never start fermenting!


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh Wade, don't be pickin on Troy,  he said he was juiced when we bought the concentrates, so I'm sure he was still juiced when he started the wine .


----------



## BobF (Aug 7, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Never shop for juice when you're juiced.
> 
> I bought 12 cans of Hawaiis Own Pinapple/Mango. Frozen concentrate.(4/$5)
> 
> ...


 
I know a guy who has fermented that Strawberry Breeze cocktail that Welch's puts out. I haven't tasted it, but the folks he did it for think it's great!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2010)

I would fare to say that anything that tastes great to begin with should come out good later.


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2010)

BobF said:


> I know a guy who has fermented that Strawberry Breeze cocktail that Welch's puts out. I haven't tasted it, but the folks he did it for think it's great!



I did the stawberry breeze and yes it comes out to be a real nice wine and does not last long.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 7, 2010)

lus I already admitted I couln't read!!LOL

yeah 1.120, 15%, gonna see what I can do with it.

I have always used 100% juice, gonna be interested to see how this turns out. Smells great. It is sitting mit Kmeta for now, than the pectin, etc.

I still recommend the DOLE brand. Those I am sure are 100% juic.

So we'll see how this one goes.

Got the rose hip flower working along.

Will post the recipe in a bit. I went with apple/raspberry. Looking good.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2010)

Troy, these are pasturized juices and dont need k-meta. Kmet is for fresh juices or fresh fruit to stun the wild yeast, dont you read this forum? hehehe


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2010)

Wade, Leave him alone. He is still "JUICED"


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 7, 2010)

Poor Troy, He is finally trying to flavor that sugar water he's been fermenting all these years and Wade has to kick him while he's down. Poor guy is probably sniffing the bubble's right now. Ahhh a new clean smell! (Troy not the same bubbles you tried to light as a kid).


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not prepared to make any further statements at this time!!!!!!!!!

LMAO, it is fermenting along great, smells good.

Will keep you posted.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 15, 2010)

OKAY, I cant explan this one at all.

I pitched the yeast starter (V1116) on the 8th

It has been fermenting along fine. You can hear it and see the bubles. I stirred it and there are tons of bubbles.

My starting SG was 1.120. So here we are 5 days later and the SG is only 1.090!

WT heck!

I know some ferments can be slow but this is a first.

I CAN HEAR AND SEE it fizzing!

Smells good, temps right, all that. There is a Bee floating in it. Perhaps the buzz and the fizz turned it into a BIZZ! LOL!

Anyone have a thought?


----------



## jtstar (Aug 15, 2010)

is the bee dead or drunk


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 15, 2010)

Dead drunk for certain!!! LOL


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 16, 2010)

Ive had that happen before. The gravity is very slow but the fermentation seems strong. Maybe the sugar you added into it is now getting better mixed and raised the gravity a hare? or maybe its all bark and no bite! who knows lol


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Aug 16, 2010)

i "accidentally" bought some of this on my lunch today.
The SWMBO doesn't like "wine-wine", so this may be my saving grace.

The only thing she has really liked was the apfelwein, so far.
Gonna have to break down and buy a kit, me thinks.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 16, 2010)

still at a loss here gang.

the ferment is going great. I can SEE and HEAR it!

Its coming down, but real slow, I have never heard of this before.

I am not worried but quite suprised.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Tom (Aug 16, 2010)

What your temp and TA


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 16, 2010)

Temp is hovering around 75. TA, no idea.

I am just amazed. I pitched the starter on the 9th and it took off almost immediately, so even today I ave an SG of, 1.080 @75F.

Semms to be going great, but for it to come down that slow has me baffled.

As. I said, I have seen some ferments be slow, but this is a first.


----------



## seth8530 (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah ive had that happen to me before too. Im not sure what is going on with it but it kinda annoys me when it happens


----------



## kirbyclk (Dec 4, 2010)

Troy, any new update on this batch?


----------



## Arne (Dec 4, 2010)

Troy hasn't been around for a while. Hopin he is ok. Arne.


----------



## BrewPahl (Dec 25, 2010)

He is probably practicing the 4 Ps!


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2010)

OK I started the 3 "P's" whats the 4th??


----------



## Arne (Dec 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> OK I started the 3 "P's" whats the 4th??



4th?? Everybody knows it is skeeter P. lol Arne.


----------



## Daisy317 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was kind of wondering about the cocktails too... Any updates?


----------

